# YOUR Rest Height with Hoyt Cam and 1/2



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

What is YOUR Rest Height with Hoyt Cam and 1/2?
Thanks!


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## nuts&bolts2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Don_Swazy said:


> What is YOUR Rest Height with Hoyt Cam and 1/2?
> Thanks!


Start with center of arrow matching center of berger hole for arrow rest height. Then, you have two choices for setting the d-loop height. You can try level arrow, with the riser vertical. You can try a TAIL high nock point, by moving the d-loop so the arrow nock is say 1/16th inch HIGHER than level. Now, you have to mess with the cam UN SYNC. Yup, you want the cams to NOT hit the cables at the same moment, you want top cam hitting the cable FIRST, and you want a small gap between bottom cam and the cable. About 1/16th inch of a gap. You get this result, this CAM UN SYNC, by messing with the control cable.

Looks like this.



















Yes, I know. Not a hoyt, but you will get the idea. Bow is at full draw on a draw board. But, you don't have a draw board. So, build one. The draw board holds the bow safely at full draw, so you can sEE what is happening. So, how do you know when you get to full draw? When the top cam draw stop is fully touching the cable. Like this.










Then, you look at the bottom cam, to check on the size of the gap. You want this.










Now, go shoot. But, what does this have to do with arrow rest height? Where-ever you have the d-loop, then, set the arrow rest height, for a level arrow
or move the arrow rest down, so the nock is 1/16th inch higher than level. BUT, why do some folks have the "level arrow" sky high? Bottom of arrow at top of berger hole? It changes the balance of the riser, makes the bow more bottom heavy, cuz the d-loop is now HIGHER than usual, away from the pivot point of the grip (deepest part of the curve). You will FEEL a difference in the "hold". BUT, why do some folks have the "level arrow" way down low?

Bottom of arrow as CLOSE as possible to the arrow shelf? Trying to get the arrow nock as CLOSE as possible to the center of the ATA of the bow? This changes the FEEL of the hold, cuz when you pull on the d-loop, with the d-loop as close as you can get, to the MIDDLE of the ATA of the bow, this can work really well for bows with two buss cables.


----------



## nuts&bolts2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Don_Swazy said:


> Anyone?


Play with nock point height and arrow rest height, and see how YOUR results change. Let your results GUIDE you. Play with level arrow (matching arrow rest height and nock point height). Play with tail high arrow nock (nock point 1/16th inch higher than arrow rest height). Start with center of arrow tube matching center of berger hole. Then, see if you like a TALLER setup, with bottom of arrow tube at TOP of berger hole, and use a matching nock point height (level arrow), with riser vertical. If you do this, you will need to mess with the control cable, to get the cam UN SYNC, close to correct. ANYtime you move the nock point (up or down), it changes the cam UN SYNC, cuz the d-loop is now CLOSER to the top cam and the d-loop is now FARTHER away from the bottom cam. So, you have to work ONE of the cables, to get the cam UN SYNC, back to top cam hits first and small gap for the bottom cam.


----------



## nuts&bolts2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Don_Swazy said:


> Anyone?


You DO know that what works for one fella, may or may not work for YOU, cuz how you hold a bow, how YOUR bow hand wrist works, is not going to match some other guy.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Rest height is a personal matter that involves how your shot style works and the cam system. 

For instance, if you have an aggressive cam like the Spirals, you'll be pulling harder into the back wall and most likely need a lower rest height than someone with a less aggressive cam because they wouldn't be pulling as hard and will need assistance holding the bow up at full draw during the shot. 

The rest height is directly related to loop height. Move the rest up, move the loop up, and you'll gain more leverage over the top of the bow and will be able to pull the front of the bow up more. This situation would work well for someone with a less aggressive shot or cam that is noticing the pin wanting to float down then up down then up, notice I'm not saying freezing low, because you'll gain the leverage to hold with a natural point of aim floating in the middle vertically.


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!


----------

